# Slide Out Broke Again



## Ruben

Look at this pictures http://picasaweb.google.com/Renaldy280/Tra...626416773680994 this is the 2nd time my 2010 has done this (I posted pics the first time it happened, but don't have the energy to go back, find, and post (if curious...look under my post)..I don't really know what to say...I'm feel defeated and cheated by Keystone..the sales rep metioned that he had seen this happen a few times, specially ever since the went to king bed. Any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy

Can you tell us the events that occurred prior to the failure? Road condition and distance towed? If this is the second time, what was the resolution to the first event? I will look up your old post and see if I can link them.


----------



## CamperAndy

After looking at all the photos, first and second failure. I think both failed due to the outside lock hinges screws failed. The first repair had no chance of success as they just went back into the same screw holes or at least that is what it looks like.

Two recommendations.

On this next repair insist on through bolts and nuts on the inside to secure the hinge. No screws in the same holes.

Use a jack support under the front of the bed while in transit. This will help take the load off the outside locks.


----------



## Ruben

The first time it happend on a 4 hour trip from new orleans to florida, on a scary very slow first ever trip pulling a tt. Today the 2nd time, it was raining and it was a 40 minute drive in traffic. Nothing eventfull all flat interstate highway all the way home.


----------



## z06

Looks like the structure on the slide failed. Hinge screws are still in rear cap. The vertical aluminum pieces on outside are are both bent forward at outside edges causing mitered corners to seperate. Would help if the bars that hold the slide in were moved to inside edges of the vertical alum frame to reduce the bending leverage. Going to look into doing that to my new 230RS before it fails.


----------



## CamperAndy

z06 said:


> Looks like the structure on the slide failed. Hinge screws are still in rear cap. The vertical aluminum pieces on outside are are both bent forward at outside edges causing mitered corners to seperate. Would help if the bars that hold the slide in were moved to inside edges of the vertical alum frame to reduce the bending leverage. Going to look into doing that to my new 230RS before it fails.


There are thousands of these trailers and only a couple have had slides fail and few more have cosmetic cracks. Doing mods to protect your investment is fine but don't assume that they all fail.


----------



## Ruben

I haven't seen any official surveys on how many have failed and I'm sure not all outback owners are lucky enough to find this one website, but I'm just putting 2 and 2 together and it seems that most of the trouble has been on 09 and 10 after they change the configuration on the bed. Thats just my 2 cents i'm not an expert by any means. I'm going back to the dealer today to see what can be worked out. I will say Mr. Z that your comment makes sense, but the interior rails beg some looking into.

" Looks like the structure on the slide failed. Hinge screws are still in rear cap. The vertical aluminum pieces on outside are are both bent forward at outside edges causing mitered corners to seperate. Would help if the bars that hold the slide in were moved to inside edges of the vertical alum frame to reduce the bending leverage."


----------



## Nathan

I had never heard of this until this spring and now multiple reports. I wonder if something changed when they came back up from that extended shutdown for the economy.


----------



## CamperAndy

Renaldy - I can agree that there are more issue on newer ones then older ones so the bigger bed may over load the locking system as it is designed. As for the rate of failure, we have a good sample of the overall Outback population here at Outbackers and can accurately represent the statistical rate of failure based on the sample. There is one bias or assumption that has to be made, people with problems post more often then those without problems. So it may look like there are a lot of issues when there are really only a few in the overall population.

I will say it again the ceiling rails provide no support for the bed when it is in the stowed position. They are guides and temporary support for stowage or deployment. When correctly set there is no load on the two small plastic wheels on the front of the bed when the bed is stowed and the outside locks are in place. The issue is still with Keystone and what looks to be a poorly executed arrangement for mounting the locking bar hinges to the back wall. It can be through bolted to help support the bed. The nuts on the inside would not be visible when the bed is deployed.


----------



## CamperAndy

Nathan said:


> I had never heard of this until this spring and now multiple reports. I wonder if something changed when they came back up from that extended shutdown for the economy.


Most likely a King bed weight issue combined with marginal hinge securing method for the load.


----------



## OutbackPM

Ruben said:


> The first time it happend on a 4 hour trip from new orleans to florida, on a scary very slow first ever trip pulling a tt. Today the 2nd time, it was raining and it was a 40 minute drive in traffic. Nothing eventfull all flat interstate highway all the way home.


To break in such a short distance without any unusual condition would lead me to believe you have weak structure in the slide. It could be a design flour from extra weight but intuition seems to be against that. I would not be surprised if the slide had a quality issue within it and is missing some support out of your sight.

I would have the dealer remove the slide and put a new one in. I think the one you have maybe beyond repair.

Good luck with the dealer and keep asking them the tough questions of why it broke. As has been said there have been alot of these designs out there including my old camper (2006 26RS) and these have held up well. I know mine felt steardy when ever I handled it.

Good luck


----------



## Ruben

CamperAndy said:


> Renaldy - I can agree that there are more issue on newer ones then older ones so the bigger bed may over load the locking system as it is designed. As for the rate of failure, we have a good sample of the overall Outback population here at Outbackers and can accurately represent the statistical rate of failure based on the sample. There is one bias or assumption that has to be made, people with problems post more often then those without problems. So it may look like there are a lot of issues when there are really only a few in the overall population.
> 
> I will say it again the ceiling rails provide no support for the bed when it is in the stowed position. They are guides and temporary support for stowage or deployment. When correctly set there is no load on the two small plastic wheels on the front of the bed when the bed is stowed and the outside locks are in place. The issue is still with Keystone and what looks to be a poorly executed arrangement for mounting the locking bar hinges to the back wall. It can be through bolted to help support the bed. The nuts on the inside would not be visible when the bed is deployed.


Andy - First let me say I spent months and months researching what camper to buy and I fell in love with the lay out, look, and height of the Outback. I'm not saying that all new models are bound to fail, but whatever strong opinions we all might have due to our own bias/love for something thats man made...well, it should be discussed just in case someone else has to go through this in the future. I agree with all comments that have been made about the failure, all. Anyways I went to the dealer and after they let me vent, they said that they followed Keystone instructions on how to fix. Now they are telling me I need a whole new back among other things. I don't want that, I want a new one or my money back.......they will do what they can, so meanwhile I'm on standby. This will be my last post until I hear back from the dealer, later guys.
Ps. The dealer Steves Rv in Chalmette, La. have been very supportive and understanding. I'm so glad I didn't travel out of state to save 1,500.00, because of the relationship I have made with my dealer.


----------



## z06

I went out and looked at my 2010 230RS this morning. One thing I see different from mine to yours is in the first picture. From the bracket that is screwed to rear cap to edge of alum. piece on mine is 1/4". Yours has a larger gap. Appears the bracket is further outboard which increases the bending moment on that alum. part. Even though mine is further inboard it is still trying to bend the alum. part when I close the latch. The bar needs to be pushing in line with the slide walls that go forward to push the slide in without tring to bend the alum. trim part. Maybe the queen bed models did that so this problem is only showing up is the newer models. I will fix mine to do this before it fails. Can not say any other units out there are like this but in time mine will fail without being corrected. Also the one in the pictures will keep failing until the closing rods push further inboard. That trim piece has almost 4 inches that is not supported and that will not keep that slide levered in without bending over bumps. Supporting the front of bed when closed is also a good idea. The inside rails are never going to do more than help slide go in straight as intended.


----------



## Dave_CDN

Lots of great suggestions on how to remedy this failure. I will certainly be watching closely for symptoms of a recurrence and if necessary through bolt the brackets and hinge points. I am not sure why Keystone did not do that in the factory, as someone said they would be hidden from sight when the bunk was deployed.

I think Keystone really needs to review the design of this rear slide style floor plan. The rear slide with king size bed "appears" to be a common factor in the failures. As someone said this forum is a good representation of the Outback product and certainly that quality was one of the main reasons we chose Outback.

If not for this forum we would have thought our situation was an isolated instance.


----------



## Ruben

Ok....I know, but I just got a call from a guy at Keystone telling me "Mr. ______ I want to come pick up your trailer, right of way" after a long conversation (wouldn't touch on the issue to much), just want it to assure me that they want it back at their factory so they can fix it right. Gave his name, last name, and contact number, soon after the dealer called and said that the same guy had call and said they want it to pick it up tomorrow. He did apologize and said they stand behind they product...makes me feel a bit better, so we'll see.


----------



## Nathan

Ruben said:


> Ok....I know, but I just got a call from a guy at Keystone telling me "Mr. ______ I want to come pick up your trailer, right of way" after a long conversation (wouldn't touch on the issue to much), just want it to assure me that they want it back at their factory so they can fix it right. Gave his name, last name, and contact number, soon after the dealer called and said that the same guy had call and said they want it to pick it up tomorrow. He did apologize and said they stand behind they product...makes me feel a bit better, so we'll see.


Glad to hear they are being responsive. Keep those spirits up. Obviously something is terribly wrong and hopefully they'll be able to fix it fairly quickly. You might want to have a discussion on who's making payments while they have your trailer though.....


----------



## Tyvekcat

Ruben said:


> Ok....I know, but I just got a call from a guy at Keystone telling me "Mr. ______ I want to come pick up your trailer, right of way" after a long conversation (wouldn't touch on the issue to much), just want it to assure me that they want it back at their factory so they can fix it right. Gave his name, last name, and contact number, soon after the dealer called and said that the same guy had call and said they want it to pick it up tomorrow. He did apologize and said they stand behind they product...makes me feel a bit better, so we'll see.


Well, Thats good news. Then they will fix it. Ask them to throw in a couple spare 'Outback ' decals for you too.









You'll need them









Good luck and let us know the progress


----------



## CamperAndy

Is Keystone responding to your dealer, this web site or you having made direct contact with Keystone?


----------



## outbackmac

In my opinion they (keystone) dont read this as much as we think they do. They are responding to 1 the customers complaint and 2 the dealers information relayed to them. And 3 is this how a FAMILY acts towards each other, We should all support the fellow outbacker.

Good Luck


----------



## Ruben

outbackmac said:


> In my opinion they (keystone) dont read this as much as we think they do. They are responding to 1 the customers complaint and 2 the dealers information relayed to them. And 3 is this how a FAMILY acts towards each other, We should all support the fellow outbacker.
> 
> Good Luck


Outbackmac: Thank you....anything I type would ruined your eloquent words.


----------



## CamperAndy

outbackmac said:


> In my opinion they (keystone) dont read this as much as we think they do. They are responding to 1 the customers complaint and 2 the dealers information relayed to them. *And 3 is this how a FAMILY acts towards each other*, We should all support the fellow outbacker.
> 
> Good Luck


I must be missing something. I support him completely, I just was wondering what the most effective means was to get Keystones attention. Heck I wished I lived closer I would come by and fix it better then most dealers.


----------



## Gary

I am considering buy a 280KS
But if it going to fall apart, I might not.
I can see that supporting the bed in storage position.
Has anyone been in contact with Keystone for a solution to this defect.
Gary


----------



## muttbike

My rails are beginning to go after the first long trip on our 2010 230RS. They are pulling down from the ceiling, splitting on the ends, and I'm seeing metal shavings still after in/out cycles.

Ours jumped off the rail carriers once during the last trip when the wheeled carrier turned sideways and jammed in the rail.

I'll be watching the same area you posted to see if there are any like cracks/separations.

As others have stated, something is amiss with the king bed slide out design on some of the newer models.

I've sent Keystone a report on their website this weekend. Looking forward to their reply.

JR


----------



## Gary

muttbike said:


> My rails are beginning to go after the first long trip on our 2010 230RS. They are pulling down from the ceiling, splitting on the ends, and I'm seeing metal shavings still after in/out cycles.
> 
> Ours jumped off the rail carriers once during the last trip when the wheeled carrier turned sideways and jammed in the rail.
> 
> I'll be watching the same area you posted to see if there are any like cracks/separations.
> 
> As others have stated, something is amiss with the king bed slide out design on some of the newer models.
> 
> I've sent Keystone a report on their website this weekend. Looking forward to their reply.
> 
> JR


How do you contact Keystone? Do you have a contact and an email?
Gary


----------



## CamperAndy

Gary said:


> How do you contact Keystone? Do you have a contact and an email?
> Gary


You want Team Challenger. There are several numbers for them if you do a search you will find some direct numbers and some that got to a receptionist.


----------



## ED_RN

I surely sympathize with Ruben and all others who will need to take a more carefull look at their trailer every time out. Just a guess but I would bet Keystone wants your trailer not just to fix it but to also figure out why this is happening. Might be seeing an Outback recall in the near future.


----------



## Gary

CamperAndy said:


> How do you contact Keystone? Do you have a contact and an email?
> Gary


You want Team Challenger. There are several numbers for them if you do a search you will find some direct numbers and some that got to a receptionist.
[/quote]

What is Team Challenger?
Gary


----------



## muttbike

http://www.keystonerv.com/?page=service#changer



Gary said:


> How do you contact Keystone? Do you have a contact and an email?
> Gary


You want Team Challenger. There are several numbers for them if you do a search you will find some direct numbers and some that got to a receptionist.
[/quote]

What is Team Challenger?
Gary
[/quote]


----------



## CamperAndy

Gary said:


> How do you contact Keystone? Do you have a contact and an email?
> Gary


You want Team Challenger. There are several numbers for them if you do a search you will find some direct numbers and some that got to a receptionist.
[/quote]

What is Team Challenger?
Gary
[/quote]

Team Challenger is the group at Keystone that addresses warranty issues for the Outback line.


----------



## Ruben

OK guys this is the letter (excel type letter called a Keystone Pre-Authorization) I found when I got home today. It would probably be easier to scan and post, I'll try tomorrow from work, so here is the highligt of what it says. (and I quote)
Submitted hours 8.30 Apoved hours 11.00 Base hours 1.50
Complaint: To long to type.................................................................by me not keystone
Cause: "Track pulled loose from the ceiling due to screws missing the backer. 
Correction: "replace the track and added longer screws with washers in the area. Replaced the rear exterior filon wall panel and relocated the hinges for better support and added more backer. Unit was also taken on a test drive of 50 miles or more to insure that frame and hinges were installed properly and repair was solid.

"Replace microwave
Complaint: "Possible problems with glass in door staying attached"..............................No idea what this mean!!!
Correction: " Replace Microwave"...........................................................................
..It was new to beging with, so thanks...I guess.

Complaint: Replace front jack
Correction: Intalled new front jack........................................................................I'm guessing my dealer suggested this to them

Complaint: LP drop pressure and lockup test performed
Correction: LP drop pressure and lockup test completed and hot

and 14 hours for " skin test completed along with clean up of unit."

I will call them tomorrow to check up on this, I'm glad they gave it a once over, but I'll be even happier if they fixed my main problem.


----------



## z06

Ruben said:


> OK guys this is the letter (excel type letter called a Keystone Pre-Authorization) I found when I got home today. It would probably be easier to scan and post, I'll try tomorrow from work, so here is the highligt of what it says. (and I quote)
> Submitted hours 8.30 Apoved hours 11.00 Base hours 1.50
> Complaint: To long to type.................................................................by me not keystone
> Cause: "Track pulled loose from the ceiling due to screws missing the backer.
> Correction: "replace the track and added longer screws with washers in the area. Replaced the rear exterior filon wall panel and relocated the hinges for better support and added more backer. Unit was also taken on a test drive of 50 miles or more to insure that frame and hinges were installed properly and repair was solid.
> 
> "Replace microwave
> Complaint: "Possible problems with glass in door staying attached"..............................No idea what this mean!!!
> Correction: " Replace Microwave"...........................................................................
> ..It was new to beging with, so thanks...I guess.
> 
> Complaint: Replace front jack
> Correction: Intalled new front jack........................................................................I'm guessing my dealer suggested this to them
> 
> Complaint: LP drop pressure and lockup test performed
> Correction: LP drop pressure and lockup test completed and hot
> 
> and 14 hours for " skin test completed along with clean up of unit."
> 
> I will call them tomorrow to check up on this, I'm glad they gave it a once over, but I'll be even happier if they fixed my main problem.


Relocation of the hinges is what I am seeing as a proper fix for this problem as I mentioned earlier. Will be interesting to see if they went far enough inboard to end your problem. I am making new hinges for mine now.


----------



## OutbackPM

Ruben said:


> Replaced the rear exterior filon wall panel and relocated the hinges for better support and added more backer. Unit was also taken on a test drive of 50 miles or more to insure that frame and hinges were installed properly and repair was solid.


 I think there is your fix. Replaced the broken rear panel and then reinforced it.

Hope this cure all your problems '

Good luck


----------

